# bendix gear on start



## bigbobh (Jun 6, 2012)

forgive me if I am in wrong place to ask this question I have never posted on any kind of forum before so have no Idea how to do it and dont see any instruction on how to do it so will try it here. If I am in wrong place please let me know where to post my question thanks much. I have a craftsman 917.270722 with briggs and stratton engine I have the start off right now and am trying to figure out how to change the bendix gear on it since it has several chewed teeth. I have spare gear but for life of me cannot figure out how to get at the gear to change it . I image there is a clip but I studied it and simply cannot figure out how to remove clip. Can anyone help me with this thanks in advance 
Bob H.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

*bendix removal*

Welcome to the forum,Bob! The clip is a circle clip,that fits into the groove of the metal top-cap. 
Put the starter in a vise(gently,as the magnets break easily!),with the bendix-end up. Use a 7/16 socket ,with the square-drive up,tap it with a hammer to drop the cap away from the clip. 
Pull downward on the cap,and use a small screwdriver to pry the clip from the groove on the shaft.Remove the spring,and set it aside,with the clip,as you'll re-use them.
turn the gear up the spirals,to remove it from them,and install the new gear.DO NOT GREASE the spirals/gear!
Install the spring,and the cap,and pull down on the cap,to expose the groove in the shaft. Balance the clip on the end of the shaft,and place a 10mm box wrench over it,as you tap on the wrench,it should seat the clip in the groove of the shaft . 
I usually place an open -end wrench UNDER the cap,to support it,and tap the end of the shaft to set the clip in the groove of the cap.


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

That engine should be a Briggs 311707-0132-E1

Download the IPL from the Briggs website, and you can see an exploded view of the parts.


----------



## bigbobh (Jun 6, 2012)

Hey thank you very very much that should solve the problem 
Bob H


----------



## bigbobh (Jun 6, 2012)

*Bendix Gear*

Thanks for the good advice. I was able to change the bendix gear but unfortunateloy it did not solve my problem. So I replaced starter and solenoid also has brand new battery and when I go to start it I get a very fast clicking sound but engine does not turn over Any idea what I should try next. Appreciate any help anyone can offer. 
Thanks in advance 
Bob H





jhngardner367 said:


> Welcome to the forum,Bob! The clip is a circle clip,that fits into the groove of the metal top-cap.
> Put the starter in a vise(gently,as the magnets break easily!),with the bendix-end up. Use a 7/16 socket ,with the square-drive up,tap it with a hammer to drop the cap away from the clip.
> Pull downward on the cap,and use a small screwdriver to pry the clip from the groove on the shaft.Remove the spring,and set it aside,with the clip,as you'll re-use them.
> turn the gear up the spirals,to remove it from them,and install the new gear.DO NOT GREASE the spirals/gear!
> ...


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Possibly the ignition switch, a loose ground, or the battery needs charging I have bought new ones, and they where dead right off the shelf.


----------



## bigbobh (Jun 6, 2012)

Battery seems ok but I will charge it for couple hours and see what happens. Guess next purchase maybe ignition switch.. You think possibility that one of the safety switches is bad only one I know how to find is the one in the seat which I have tried bypassing didnt help. 
Thanks 
Bob H.


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

First-
Seat switch has NOTHING to do with the cranking circuit. Disconnecting it only guarantees it won't start when it does crank.
Pull the spark plug, GROUND the plug wire and see if it cranks. Possibly the carb leaked through and filled the cylinder with gas, hydrolocking it. IF so, you don't want spark when the gas comes shooting out the spark plug hole!

That model Briggs requires the valves to be properly adjusted to allow the compression release (bump on the cam) to function.

IF you have a voltmeter, you can do voltage drop tests over various parts of the crank circuit.
I would clean all the main "cranking connections" first though.
That includes grounds, such as engine mounting bolts to frame, starter motor to block in addition to the more obvious ones.
He's a link to give you an idea how to do voltage drop if you don't know how. It's automotive, but the same principle applies.

http://www.excelauto.com/online/Tech.d/strvdt.html


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

If it were a safety switch,it wouldn't make any sound,at all. The clicking you hear is the solenoid,trying to work.Usually,it means the battery is dead,or too small of cold cranking amps.
However,as stated,it could be a bad ground,or loose/corroded cables.Try running a set of jumper cables,one to - battery and to a ground,and the other from + battery to the battery-side of the solenoid.This will tell if it is the cables.


----------



## bigbobh (Jun 6, 2012)

I am probably not explaining myself very well but the sound I hear appears to be the sound of the starter spinning but it does not go up and engage the flywheel just spins when I try to turn it over


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

This sounds silly...but we have ALL done it. Check to see if the battery is in backwards !


----------



## bigbobh (Jun 6, 2012)

Success!!! I want to thank everyone who responded to me on this forum there are certainly a lot of knowledgeable people out there and I appreciate it. Appears that I must have ran battery down after making all the attempts to start it and after an hour on the charger it is starting up right away so I am keeping my fingers crossed and assume my original problem was either faulty starter or solenoid both of which I changed out. Thank you again everyone. I am 72 yrs old and just now beginning to attempt my own repairs on stuff I never used to try so I am learning the hard way .


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Trying to do repairs yourself saves the most money, IF youve done some research on how to fix it. Take your time, have a clean area to work on it and its helpful to take pictures as well to remember how things came apart. 

A quick tip : keep your motor ID numbers( engine data tag) and chassis ID numbers ( chassis data tag) handy for when buying replacement parts.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

bigbobh said:


> Success!!! I want to thank everyone who responded to me on this forum there are certainly a lot of knowledgeable people out there and I appreciate it. Appears that I must have ran battery down after making all the attempts to start it and after an hour on the charger it is starting up right away so I am keeping my fingers crossed and assume my original problem was either faulty starter or solenoid both of which I changed out. Thank you again everyone. I am 72 yrs old and just now beginning to attempt my own repairs on stuff I never used to try so I am learning the hard way .



Glad to hear you got it going......


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Fixing these things can be frustrating...and rewarding,but if we didn't like it,we wouldn't be on the forum!LOL!


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

jhngardner367 said:


> Fixing these things can be frustrating...and rewarding,but if we didn't like it,we wouldn't be on the forum!LOL!



Yep if nothing ever broke we would be bored then.....


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Wjjones : "Yep if nothing ever broke we would be bored then.." 

Thats for sure - specially with as many tractors that i have - somethings always needing tweeking/working on.


----------

